# Is there something wrong with Z4 M Roadsters?



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.bmw.co.uk/bmwuk/auc/car_...9980106__,00.html?currentCh=WBSBT92000LD39207

7 months old, and it's lost Â£13k. Why are they losing so much?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Word on the street is residuals have tumbled since Brett bought one. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John C said:


> Word on the street is residuals have tumbled since Brett bought one. :wink:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> Word on the street is residuals have tumbled since Brett bought one. :wink:


I ain't got no Z4M fool....and certainly not a roadster!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Snaxo's just bought one too - with a decent saving, I don't think it was 13k though


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

BreTT said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Word on the street is residuals have tumbled since Brett bought one. :wink:
> ...


Think its folk getting prepared in case you buy one!!! :lol:

Oh, still not got you a car yet!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

You want to hear about values tumbling.....CLS500 with the "right" options....new Â£60k last year, one year later, 6k on the clock....Â£38k trade in and Â£42k retail!!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > John C said:
> ...


Don't leave it too long...very tempted by a SL500 today....almost got the credit card out...


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

BreTT said:


> You want to hear about values tumbling.....CLS500 with the "right" options....new Â£60k last year, one year later, 6k on the clock....Â£38k trade in and Â£42k retail!!!


That sounds about the same kind of drop as the M6


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

So go on Tubbs, tell us what's wrong with them? Can lease them for Â£499 a month apparently!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Who you calling a fool?

:-*

Get the card out, buy a car!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

BreTT said:


> So go on Tubbs, tell us what's wrong with them? Can lease them for Â£499 a month apparently!


MZ4?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> Who you calling a fool?
> 
> :-*
> 
> Get the card out, buy a car!


Better yet, give me yours...I'll buy two!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > So go on Tubbs, tell us what's wrong with them? Can lease them for Â£499 a month apparently!
> ...


Saw an ad last time I visited Eastern BMW....Â£499 a month!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Who you calling a fool?
> ...


Better yet, I'll sell you a huge loan - buy 3


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


If it was M6 then I was going to go and buy one!!

The MZ4 just seems to be quite a bit more expensive than the 3.0 Sport for not alot extra...

Yes it has 78bhp more but when you look at that in 0-60 times it is about 0.3 of a second away and have the same top speed due to the 155 restriction.

Sorry... one extra you get with the M version is leather as standard and one hell of a nice sounding engine!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > John C said:
> ...


I don't buy from "the competition"... :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> Sorry... one extra you get with the M version is leather as standard and one hell of a nice sounding engine!!


Already got one of them, but _want_ a V8...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tubbs,

Are the M6's expected to slow down (depreciation wise) now, or will they be a top buy in three years time at Â£15k?

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry... one extra you get with the M version is leather as standard and one hell of a nice sounding engine!!
> ...


I know, V8 is an even nicer sound!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wisebuyers appears to suggest that the 645Ci / 650Ci take a massive hit in the first year but then slow down tremendously in terms of depreciation. According to their figures, expect a drop of around Â£8k between the end of year 1 and year 3 assuming 10k pa e.g.

650Ci List New: Â£56,072
End of Year 1 : Â£36,714
End of Year 2 : Â£32,584
End of Year 3 : Â£28,676
End of Year 4 : Â£24,940

If I am reading the figures correctly, it implies that you buy a 1 year old car privately (if you can) and lose around Â£12k in three years (between year 1 and 4).

Tubbs, does this seem at all realistic? Are you seeing this in the trade with these motors?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Wisebuyers appears to suggest that the 645Ci / 650Ci take a massive hit in the first year but then slow down tremendously in terms of depreciation. According to their figures, expect a drop of around Â£8k between the end of year 1 and year 3 assuming 10k pa e.g.
> 
> 650Ci List New: Â£56,072
> End of Year 1 : Â£36,714
> ...


Similar depn and residuals to a Â£60K Audi, say an RS4, over 4 years years. :wink:

Expensive Â£50K+ Audis, BMWs and MBs will all shed serious money over 4 years. It part of the ownership experience. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Similar depn and residuals to a Â£60K Audi, say an RS4, over 4 years years. :wink:
> 
> Expensive Â£50K+ Audis, BMWs and MBs will all shed serious money over 4 years. It part of the ownership experience. :wink:


Which is why I'd want to look at one that was 18 months to two years old. Work out the depreciation from two years old to four years old and it almost makes sense....almost....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> You want to hear about values tumbling.....CLS500 with the "right" options....new Â£60k last year, one year later, 6k on the clock....Â£38k trade in and Â£42k retail!!!


Good thing that I didn't buy the CLS for exactly that reason...depreciation. I liked the car but I couldn't afford the depreciation.

But they make excellent buys as second hand cars...so a two year old could be 30k?? Bargain.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Basically,

1. Z4M's are probably overpriced by 3-4k to start with
2. All the dealer ex-dem's came on the market pretty much the same time - hence price is lowish to sell em

All in all....means you can pick up a steal for c.10k below list (when factoring in options - as many ex-dems are quite high spec, like mine)

Residuals from them on should fall into line - i.e. the worst hit has already been taken.

One other comment - the figure may seem to show not much of a gap between the M and the 3.0, but believe me - it's a MASSIVE upgrade (though 13k additional is too much money as already stated)

It goes from being a fast civilized sports roadster to a raw beast ! The handling and ride are both different league. The power is amazing. BMW quote 5.0 0-62 but most roadtests show between 4.5-4.7 which feels more like it to be honest. Then you have the *sound* as already mentioned.

Biggest downside is the economy (still, you don't buy an M for economy!). My 3.0 was averaging about 27mpg - the M is averaging just over 19 at the mo 

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

snaxo said:


> Basically,
> 
> 1. Z4M's are probably overpriced by 3-4k to start with
> 2. All the dealer ex-dem's came on the market pretty much the same time - hence price is lowish to sell em
> ...


Nice car. Sod the mpg. Or get a diesel. :wink:


----------

